# Easy Balance and water changes



## 2pods (18 Mar 2009)

When I got my last 36" Clearseal tank, it came with two bottles each of Tetra Safe Start and Tetra Easy Balance.

As I normally use Tapsafe and change 25% water weekly, I didn't want to leave the water changes that long but still wanted to give the Easy Balance a go to see how it affected pH, KH etc.
So I've been using it weekly as instructed, along with two yeast-based co2 rigs and daily Excel at half a cap, but still doing the weekly water change.

Will this harm anything by changing the water like this, but still using Easy Balance ?


----------



## ceg4048 (20 Mar 2009)

Hi,
   Firstly, it matters not one iota if either your pH or your KH change as they simply are unimportant. So I wouldn't really be concerned from that standpoint, but secondly, when your sample bottles are empty, are you planning on throwing more money for any of these products? At Â£10 per liter I would rather do large water changes in a CO2 injected tank and if the tank is a non-CO2 tank then you don't need to do water changes anyway because the plants do the majority of the work. For our purposes therefore this product is redundant.

In any case, no it doesn't matter if you do water changes and use the product as well.

Cheers,


----------



## 2pods (20 Mar 2009)

The only reason I was using it was because, as you say, they were samples.
Once they're finished it's back to the Tapsafe as it's far less fiddly to measure, and much cheaper.

Thanks


----------

